# Precision Jet Boats



## 71Fish (Mar 22, 2014)

www.facebook.com/PrecisionJetBoats 

What do you guys think of this River Rockit boat at Precision Jet boats?


----------



## lowe1648 (Mar 22, 2014)

Search the guy that posted his build on here last winter and see if you can chat with him.


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2014)

They have some sharp looking boats for sure!

https://www.precisionjetboats.com


Link for those without Facebook (like me  )

Jim


----------



## semojetman (Mar 22, 2014)

I have been talking to them back and forth at Precision about my next build.
They are super nice people with some awesome boats.


----------



## lowe1648 (Mar 23, 2014)

I was commenting on the boat not the dealer.


----------

